# How to copy a DOS program from an old Computer to a Windows PC



## Boston357 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello all,

I am tasked with taking a DOS program on an old Compaq computer and transferring it to a Windows 7(not 64 bit) PC. The Compaq computer only has a 8 inch floppy disk drive and a 3.5 floppy drive. I's not sure if it is DOS or Windows 3/3.1. What I want to do is use an 3.5 floppy and copy the program to the disk. The program is a installer that we use here. It is so old that the people that developed it and kept all the information on it are long gone. I know there is a way to do it through DOS but I am severely rusty with DOS. Can someone help me out with this? If so, please write it out in "Dum Dum terms", line by line please. Thanks in advance.


At this point I am not too concerned with running the DOS program on the Windows 7 PC. If I can get it to a PC and see the program for what it is doing then I should be able to duplicate it in C++, Java, or even Lab view if I'm lucky. First things first, I have to get the mystery program of the old computer.


Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Is the program a single executable or a folder tree?


----------



## Boston357 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Foxidrive. It is a single executable from what I can tell. It is a fickled machine. At any moment it can go down and never come back on then we are stuck with now way to move product.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Then boot up the machine and issue a command line this:


```
copy /b c:\folder\file.exe a:\
```
Replace the a:\ with b:\ if the wrong floppy drive lights up.


----------



## Boston357 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok, I will do that. Thank you so much.


----------



## Boston357 (Jun 11, 2014)

Can i just use 
*copy /b c:\folder a:\ *instead of *copy /b c:\folder\file.exe a:\*

I'm asking because I would like to get the whole folder just in case there is something else in the folder I am not aware of but need?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Use this for the folder and all subdirectories and files, including hidden ones.


```
xcopy c:\folder\*.* a:\folder\ /s/h/e/k/f/c
```
Watch for error messages on the screen in case you run out of room on the floppy disk.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If you get it transferred you just may be able to actually run it under Window 7 if you use a program called DOSBox to emulate DOS


----------



## Boston357 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome. I will try all of that. I think I have my route of how to take care of this. Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Dave would be correct. Since it is old, Command Prompt in Windows 7 most likely will not be able to run it, but DOSBox should. I play a very old Transport Tycoon early c1990s in there fine. 

Does the Windows 7 machine have a FDD?


----------

